# Am I?



## Ballerina

Hey, 
So I know this question probably comes up a lot, but I need some personal answers. So here are my symptoms, tell me what you think:

A few weeks ago (I think three), me and my boyfriend had unprotected sex that lasted for about three hours. He said that he had good stamina and wouldnt have to ejaculate, however I know that pre-cum can in fact cause pregnancy. I am not currently on the pill or any sort of birth control at all. About 3 days ago, I was at a restaurant with a few friends, when all of a sudden I got really nauseous. We were leaving so I figured that I would be fine. About 3 minutes down the road, I had to have them pull over for fear of getting sick. I never actually did (the cold air--25 degrees--helped a lot). I thought maybe it was the dinner that I ate until the same thing happened a few more times throughout the past couple of days (not quite as severe however) At random times of the day, I was just get nauseous and I dont know why. My sister joked that I was pregnant but then the thought hit me. Yesterday, I ended up fast asleep in bed at 7pm becasue I was so tired I could not see straight. I was thinking maybe it was just me, but now my boobs hurt so badly (I am an A-cup so they never hurt, this is a first for me) and the symptoms just seem to go on including increased vaginal discharge and extreme bloating and constipation (sorry, kind of graphic). I am not sure what day I am supposed to start my period, it tends to vary. Going by signs, how is it looking?? I have no one that I can honestly talk to, and I hate feeling alone :(


----------



## annawrigley

3 hours? woah ;)
the nausea thing and the extreme tiredness are both things i definitely experienced in early pregnancy, and you're right you can get pregnant from pre cum.
it sounds to me like you certainly could be going from what you've told us, best thing to do would be get a home pregnancy test or make a doctors appt and ask them for a blood test, they are often more accurate especially if you're not very far along :thumbup:
and im sorry you feel alone! we're all here :D 
can i ask how old you are and where you're from? x


----------



## Ballerina

I just turned 18, still in High School and im from Virginia in the US. I do not want to just be overreacting, but what if I am? My parents would FLIP! I mean, I think I would be alright with it, its not like it would ruin my life, just change the path that I am on. I have no idea, I am scared to take a test, but scared not to. I have no one to go with me or anything, I feel lost...and ugly from the breakout and the bloating :( ....and a little on the emotional side if that isnt evident haha


----------



## annawrigley

Ballerina said:


> I just turned 18, still in High School and im from Virginia in the US. I do not want to just be overreacting, but what if I am? My parents would FLIP! I mean, I think I would be alright with it, its not like it would ruin my life, just change the path that I am on. I have no idea, I am scared to take a test, but scared not to. I have no one to go with me or anything, I feel lost...and ugly from the breakout and the bloating :( ....and a little on the emotional side if that isnt evident haha

aw try not to stress out about it, i know thats easier said than done but like you said its not the end of the world if you are. plus, you may not be? :shrug::D
take a test hun, put your mind at ease! :cloud9:
then if its positive start worrying about parents etc :lol: (but in general they take it much better than we expect!) xx


----------



## Ballerina

I guess I do need to...Im scared though :(


----------



## dizzy65

i think you should just test its your safest bet :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> 3 hours? woah ;)

ahaha agreed! 
good luck with your test hun, have you already missed your period?
I was scared to test, but its best to get it over with:thumbup:


----------



## Ballerina

I was shocked by the three hours as well haha, but does that increase the chance that i could be pregnant? And I currently do not have a test. I dont know how to do this discretely, all i have is piggy bank change (on probation from my credit card and out of cash) so that might be a little strangeee. And I can not be sure if I have missed yet or not, I dont remember what day that I started on but I believe it was about 4 weeks ago becasue me and my bf had sex right after my cycle and that was 3 weeks ago. I just want to knoww :(


----------



## leeanne

If it was just after your cycle, chances are you may not be pregnant. 

However, your best bet and the only surefire way of finding out is taking a test.

Good luck hon! :hugs:


----------



## Ballerina

its hard, i know that if the test comes back negative, although I can continue my life as it is dancing, i know that i will be sad as well. Even though it probably is not in my best interest, i am already used to the idea :( Maybe it is just my emotions on overdrive (be it from PMS or other). Even with my usual cycle though, my boobs never hurt and I almost never cry over stupid or trivial things, I just dont want to feel stupid if the test ends up negative, worrying myself for nothing


----------



## Maddiee

> So I know this question probably comes up a lot

like you would not believe. only kidding. 

take the test, its the only way to know for sure. i know its scary and i was freaked out too when i had to do it, but once you know if you are or aren't its a BIG weight lifted off your shoulders. Good Luck.


----------



## Jadeyydoe

just best to get it over and done with but if you dont know when your period is and it comes out negative I would do another test in the next 3 days aswell if your period hasnt come and keep doing that until it does :)
I took my test 1 day early and it was neg, waited 3 days and got a faint positive.
Good luck hun and dont worry about your parents I thought mine would flip but my dad seems perfectly fine he said he would never say his first grandchild was a mistake and my mum lives 4 hours away so just ended up sending me a big package full of baby stuff!
Parents are actually alot more understanding than most of us think :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Ballerina said:


> I was shocked by the three hours as well haha, but does that increase the chance that i could be pregnant? And I currently do not have a test. I dont know how to do this discretely, all i have is piggy bank change (on probation from my credit card and out of cash) so that might be a little strangeee. And I can not be sure if I have missed yet or not, I dont remember what day that I started on but I believe it was about 4 weeks ago becasue me and my bf had sex right after my cycle and that was 3 weeks ago. I just want to knoww :(

your in the USA right? I'm from canada
but I think you can go to planned parent hood or other clinics and get a test for free, I'm not 100% sure tho good luck


----------



## emilyjean

PreggoEggo said:


> your in the USA right? I'm from canada
> but I think you can go to planned parent hood or other clinics and get a test for free, I'm not 100% sure tho good luck

Yep, planned parenthood does free pregnancy tests. :)


----------



## haley09

Ballerina said:


> I just turned 18, still in High School and im from Virginia in the US. I do not want to just be overreacting, but what if I am? My parents would FLIP! I mean, I think I would be alright with it, its not like it would ruin my life, just change the path that I am on. I have no idea, I am scared to take a test, but scared not to. I have no one to go with me or anything, I feel lost...and ugly from the breakout and the bloating :( ....and a little on the emotional side if that isnt evident haha



oh gosh im in va !!!=]]]


----------



## MiissMuffet

yep it is asked ALOT. The only thing that will tell u better than us is a test! :) x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

couldn't just read and run.. these questions come up alot....
and 3 hours is long!! haha.. my Oh is lucky if he gets 3 minutes ;) especially now!! 
only kidding.. 
but yeah the best bet would be to get a pregnancy test, i got mine done free at a clinic.. not through choice just because i was having a repeat prescription of my pill and they said it's rountine to do a test before they give them out :S so i had it and it came back positive.. 
i had similar symptoms though early on, didn't really understand though.. 
but i know what you mean, but if it comes back negitive it's not a disappointment and in the long run it would be alot easier but if it comes back positive then you have the support from all of us!!
xxxx


----------



## Ballerina

Ok so, last night I had the most realistic and scary dream of my life, I woke up crying and shaking and just felt flat out terrible. I was scared to even move for almost an hour :( I was told later that that is a sign of early pregnancy so I started getting freaked again. My stomach is still so messed up and I am so tired, I cant even go to my daily dance classes. I broke down and took a test, it was negative but it may still be too early to test because it has only been three weeks. I really wish that I could just get a straight up answer as to what is going on with my body. If it turns out that I am not pregnant, then I just have all of the symptoms with no idea what is causing them. Any ideas? Symptoms today are as follows:
~nausea
~upset stomach
~headaches all day
~super tired
~weak and dizzy
~face is still breaking out
~boobs still really hurt and are falling out of my bra which 3 days ago was too big
~I have been having the urge to sob all day on and off
~and I am still bloated to the point that my pants are hurting
....what is going on?


----------



## Ballerina

Ok so, last night I had the most realistic and scary dream of my life, I woke up crying and shaking and just felt flat out terrible. I was scared to even move for almost an hour :( I was told later that that is a sign of early pregnancy so I started getting freaked again. My stomach is still so messed up and I am so tired, I cant even go to my daily dance classes. I broke down and took a test, it was negative but it may still be too early to test because it has only been three weeks. I really wish that I could just get a straight up answer as to what is going on with my body. If it turns out that I am not pregnant, then I just have all of the symptoms with no idea what is causing them. Any ideas? Symptoms today are as follows:
~nausea
~upset stomach
~headaches all day
~super tired
~weak and dizzy
~face is still breaking out
~boobs still really hurt and are falling out of my bra which 3 days ago was too big
~I have been having the urge to sob all day on and off
~and I am still bloated to the point that my pants are hurting
....what is going on?


----------



## KrisKitten

i think u know wat these symptoms mean hun as well as ne of us do, i understand ur scared but u just have to take a test :hugs: xxx


----------



## Ballerina

I am going to take the second test on tuesday if i can wait that long, so i am sure. I just really wish that I knew what was going on with my body :( I have no friends to talk to about this because they will not support me or think that I am overreacting. I hate this feeling


----------



## KrisKitten

Where r u from? If ur in the uk cant u use first response? Theyr meant to be good for early results xxx


----------



## pudgies

Try another test in a few days..
I also just got a negative test and still no period, I know its worrying, but try again soon.
Whatever happens there will always be someone who has been through or understands what you are going through on bnb! :)


----------



## pudgies

Try another test in a few days..
I also just got a negative test and still no period, I know its worrying, but try again soon.
Whatever happens there will always be someone who has been through or understands what you are going through on bnb! :)


----------



## Ballerina

I used EPT, Im in the US and it was less expensive then the First Response, EPT is supposed to be a reliable brand though. So just an update, my father came to pick me and my sister up for our weekly dinner and there was absolutely no way that I could eat because of my stomach feeling so bad. On the way there though, I got this horrible horrible taste in my mouth, like someone had put a penny in my throat. It was disgusting and I almost lost everything that I had eaten that day :(


----------



## Justagirlxx

Can you get a ride to planned parenthood? They will give you a free pregnancy test. And while you are there if the test is negative you can get on some birth control so you don't have to worry about the same thing every month. Good luck.


----------



## Justagirlxx

Nevermind I just read your later posts. Just so you know the test is VERY accurate 14 days after sex, so if you had sex last 3 weeks ago, you are good. :)


----------



## Ballerina

The test that I took said that it only tested back 5 days before a missed period and at 5 days it was only 50% positive


----------



## mayb_baby

i got that taste in my mouth today 4 the 1st time . . . In the middle of my exam . . . Not nice i no! U have al of my symptoms i never get them al at once thank god! Good luck hun xoxo


----------



## Ballerina

Thanks :) I know that whatever happens, I will be able to work it out, I just wish I knew what I was dealing with. Im either sick as a dog or pregnant....what to do what to do? I suck at waiting haha


----------



## mayb_baby

I played a day waiting game as i realised on a silly bank holiday and cudnt get a test I live in the uk and i used clear blue diggi there v.good xoxo


----------



## Ballerina

I got a 2 pack of EPTs, I used one today and will use the other one on Tuesday


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Ballerina said:


> I got a 2 pack of EPTs, I used one today and will use the other one on Tuesday

did u get a BFP or BFN?


----------



## Ballerina

Negative yesterday and I will try again on Tuesday when enough time has passed


----------



## pudgies

Ballerina said:


> Thanks :) I know that whatever happens, I will be able to work it out, I just wish I knew what I was dealing with. Im either sick as a dog or pregnant....what to do what to do? I suck at waiting haha

I suck at waiting too, part of me wants a BFP so at least i know its a baby not something fatal causing a late period and loads of weird symptoms, but then i think i'm only in my first year of college and i'm doing so well, i couldn't do my final year if i had a baby!

Confusing time! And annoying waiting! Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Ballerina said:


> Negative yesterday and I will try again on Tuesday when enough time has passed

good luck hun:hugs:


----------



## Ballerina

Pudgies, I know exactly how that feels! I dont want some horrible sickness, at least if i am preg I know why my body is reacting this way, but I am just now applying to college, im a senior in high school and I am a professional dancer (which lately has not been happening lol) So, who knows?? I think either way things go, it will be ok, for both of us. We are women and women have good intuition and a miraculous way of making things work out, just look at all of the young women on here :) There is always hope in this world :) Good luck with your test, what ever the outcome may be! 5 more days of waiting for meee, but who knows, maybe AF will come before then....


----------



## pudgies

I know, Just the waiting game now, Good luck with college and tests! 
Today I swore AF came and i rushed to the toilets and nothing was there, I just wish if it is going to come it will! 

Testing again on monday! Really tempted to now but I've got to wait! 

: ) good luck with everything and make sure you PM me if you want to talk and update me after testing!

:hugs:


----------



## Ballerina

Thats funny, the same thing happened to me like 3 times today, I was sure AF came but nothing, if we are preggos tho it could just be an increase in VD, but who knowsss?? I just want an answer, and same goes to you, if you need someone to talk to feel free :) I have facebook too incase it is an emergency, you can look me up under Rikki Simpson :) I hope that your day goes well :)


----------



## pudgies

Haha i was wearing really tight jeans and was running to the toilet covering my bum thinking i had started and NOTHING : ) 

Yeah If you wanna add me too feel free  just don't mention the pregnant thing! not sure how my sisters would take it Ahaha  :)

Search Abi Ford my profile pic is me and OH on a green sofa haha :)

:hugs:


----------



## calilove77

Good luck hun! I just wanted to add that I used the brand "answer" (it was from wallgreens, but Im sure its everywhere) and I got a faint line 4 days before day 28! Hope it helps!


----------



## Ballerina

Thanks a bunch. So yeah, just because of the general way that I have been acting lately, everyone keeps asking if im pregnant (in a joking way) and I went out to dinner with my twin sister and when she asked, she saw right through me. She started yelling at me and told me that if i was, I would need to get an abortion and that I was ruining my life.... It was not a good start to this mess :( Oh and I keep thinking that I am starting, like once every hour or so, so I run to the bathroom only to find that Im not, grrr


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Sorry your sisters being RUDE. Tell her to shove off, this is your babe, not her to just do away with. Anyway, test test test. I used a clearblue digi, and would recommend it also. Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## Ballerina

She is pretending that she knows nothing, no more talking about it until i know for sure, but i really do wish she would just be supportive, maybe its just our differences despite being twins, she is very prochoice and i am very prolife, anyways, 4 1/2 days until i test again, hah im already nervous again


----------



## Ballerina

News update: (sorry if its tmi)
So yeah, I just went to the restroom before going to bed and there was a little bit of blood. It was really light brown so im not sure if i am starting my period or if it could be implantation bleeding, i guess I will know sometime in the morning. Just thought that I would update


----------



## mayb_baby

wat do u want hun? Bfn? Bfp? Xoxo


----------



## Ballerina

BFN-continue my wonderful life as it is
BFP-go down a different yet wonderful path

I think that either one would be fine with me, but for some reason, just feeling like this for the past few days makes me know that i defiantly want kids someday and that i am going to miss this feeling. I am worried though that if it is a BFN, then what is causing all these horrible symptoms? I guess a drs. appt will be called for no matter what


----------



## flutterbywing

Awww it's just horrid not knowing isn't it fX you get an answer either way soon :hugs:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Ballerina said:


> I just turned 18, still in High School and im from Virginia in the US. I do not want to just be overreacting, but what if I am? My parents would FLIP! I mean, I think I would be alright with it, its not like it would ruin my life, just change the path that I am on. I have no idea, I am scared to take a test, but scared not to. I have no one to go with me or anything, I feel lost...and ugly from the breakout and the bloating :( ....and a little on the emotional side if that isnt evident haha

what part of VA are u from?


----------



## bethany-wood

Ballerina said:


> News update: (sorry if its tmi)
> So yeah, I just went to the restroom before going to bed and there was a little bit of blood. It was really light brown so im not sure if i am starting my period or if it could be implantation bleeding, i guess I will know sometime in the morning. Just thought that I would update

hi hun, 
iv had spotting yesterday so it is a pregnancy sign! unless it gets heavier or you get bright red blood.

Brown or pink spotting is fine though :thumbup:

I really hope you get the result you want, and WOW three hours :o lol OH is normally tired after 30 minutes :haha::haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## Ballerina

I am from Yorktown, VA. I woke up this morning, and the spotting seems the same but it may progress throughout the day, we will see I guess. I am really just ready to get am answer. I slept horribly last night, I was super thirsty, I felt absoloutly terrible, and my head has been pounding. I feel like once I know, I will stop having dreams about being preggo and stop feeling so stressed. I will keep updated :( Waking up at 5:30am for school defiantly hurts!!


----------



## Ballerina

I got sent home from school early today by the nurse, my lymphs are swollen and Im feeling pretty yucky. My lower back is screaming today :( Still not sure if Im experiencing Implantation Bleeding or AF, I guess only time will tell...


----------



## Ballerina

by the way, does anyone know if you have to wait until the bleeding stops to take a HPT?


----------



## flutterbywing

no bleeding won't affect a HPT


----------



## Ballerina

For some reason, I have it in my head that you have to wait a certain number of days after implantation to have enough HCG to show up on a HPT...am I just crazy (because that is very likely haha)


----------



## flutterbywing

Ballerina said:


> For some reason, I have it in my head that you have to wait a certain number of days after implantation to have enough HCG to show up on a HPT...am I just crazy (because that is very likely haha)

it is true, hcg doubles every 2-3 days and most tests test for 25miu, and most none pg ladies levels are less than 1miu, so you have to wait however long it takes, to get to the right level, I think I got a BFP 2 days after LO implanted but it was super faint


----------



## Ballerina

Alright, so I will wait a little longer and just see how things go then :) thanks for the input!


----------



## Ballerina

Ok, so it seems like the end of the road is commin up for me :( . The spotting now just seems more like my regular AF (just a little bit lighter). I will still test in a few days i guess, put it seems like im just gonna be moving on with my life. I feel pretty badly though, I mean, at first I was scared out of my mind about my own LO, but now that I have had some time thinking that I really was pregnant, I can't shake the feeling that something is missing. Is it wrong to miss this? I know that OH wants to have kids more than anything (hes 21 btw), but would it be wrong to do that to myself on purpose? Being with you all has made me fall in love with the child that I will one day have. I know that it is hard as all get out, but worth it. Am I terrible for feeling this way? :(


----------



## flutterbywing

Not terrible I think it's natural to feel this way, have a good long think about it before making any decisions


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

it's not bad to feel this way, but would be bad idea to act upon it.. although you might think it's great you cannot understand how hard any of it is.. if you are pregnant you'll realise.. i panicked at first then came round, and now i'm not sure how i feel..
i wouldn't change my mind, but i know it's not the right time, there's so much to do, and even if you don't feel like you want to, don't close the door.. it wouldn't be fair on you or a baby..
do it when you're ready when you're older, have some experiences which you can then pass onto your children.. :) 
xxxx


----------



## Ballerina

I will...thinking will do me some good. I am going to try and talk to OH tonight, see what he thinks about a future and whatnot...I just didnt think that I would be so let down by this :(


----------



## flutterbywing

Awww hun :hugs: it's hard, once you've got your mind round it and it turns out not to be it's almost like your grieving :hugs:


----------



## Ballerina

....it really is :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sorry you didn't get you BFP hun
<3


----------



## mayb_baby

Sorry :( :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ballerina

So, I may just be crazy, but I started AF 2 days ago (this is day 3) but its been lighter then usual and then yesterday, it just stopped and didnt start back up until about noon today when I got this awful nose bleed, there isnt still a chance is there?


----------



## flutterbywing

How light is lighter than usual if it's really light I would test


----------



## Ballerina

About mediumish, sometimes less


----------



## flutterbywing

Hard to say, I'd take it as AF I think, unless it was really light!


----------



## Ballerina

Alright, I was planning on testing in the morning anyways but I just wanted someone elses opinion. Thank you for everything :)


----------



## flutterbywing

well good luck


----------



## pudgies

:) good luck sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Ballerina said:


> So, I may just be crazy, but I started AF 2 days ago (this is day 3) but its been lighter then usual and then yesterday, it just stopped and didnt start back up until about noon today when I got this awful nose bleed, there isnt still a chance is there?

do you normally get nose bleeds?


----------



## Ballerina

No, I havent had a nose bleed in like 3 years


----------



## Ballerina

I stopped my period again, I put a tampon in before ballet class (which is 2 hours) and afterwards there was nothing once again...i wish i knew what was going onnnn


----------



## flutterbywing

Take a test, if it's BFN go see your doctor


----------



## Ballerina

yeah, I guess either way, BFN or BFP, I should probably go to my doctor...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Ballerina said:


> yeah, I guess either way, BFN or BFP, I should probably go to my doctor...

yea I agree with this, because it could be something like a hormonal imbalance.
plus I wouldn't wear a tampon if you are pregnant, just wear a pad to be safe.


----------



## Ballerina

alright, thanks for that tip, pads it is haha


----------



## KrisKitten

pregnancy can apparently cause nosebleeds xxx


----------



## Ballerina

I tested again this morning, still BFN, but also still no period again, this morning it went to just a tiny bit of brown spotting (this is my third day since i started) when I usually have a 7-8 day period. I need to find a way to get to the dr. so that I can see whats going on with my body without my mom finding out because she will see through the insurance and bills, any ideas of how i could do this? And I also had heard of pregnancy causing nose bleed especially early on so I honestly have no idea what to think anymore. My body just confuses that crap out of me :(


----------



## pudgies

: ) don't worry sweetie, I think unfortunately if you keep getting BFN and you've had bleeding it probably wont be a baby, but that's not to say it isn't possible, just not likely!

Keep a close eye on your body and try trailing forums or google for people who have posted about a similar problem, or go onto a medical website.

As for the doctors, here in england we have the NHS so i can only suggest that you go to a family planning clinic or maybe high school nurse to ask for their advice :)

Goodluck x


----------



## Ballerina

Yeah, im not really thinkin its a baby anymore, just curious as to what is causing my body to react this way. I also get really bad hot flashes (have been for the past 3 weeks) and I dont know what could be causing this :(


----------



## pudgies

I know just how you feel, so worried that there is something wrong with me, my worst nightmare would be an STI :| i know i can't have because i've only had three sexual partners one my OH of a year and the other two we used protection and were well over a year ago now! But god i am so worried! I'm still getting AF like cramps but a bit lighter now on the odd occasion but no brown discharge just normal :'| ARGHHHH!


----------



## Ballerina

Is there any way that you could get a blood test??


----------



## pudgies

Well I'm hoping to find out when my mum takes me to the doctors soon, :\ Just so nervous, I mean if i was pregnant i would have got a BFP by now, although I did take the tests at like lunch time rather than in the morning like your meant to :\.... *sigh*


----------



## Ballerina

Well def keep me updated!! I am so curious to find out


----------



## pudgies

Will do missy! : )
I'm going to insist on having a blood test because i've been researching it and i've found some women who got all negative home tests and only found out after having blood work!

:( hope this all gets sorted soon!


----------



## Ballerina

Very true. I wish you the best :) :)


----------



## Ballerina

I talked to my OB/GYN on the phone today since I didn't have time to go for an appointment, and she had me tell her all of my symptoms and the important dates and what not, and she said that I need to schedule an appt either with her or my Primary Physician because even though the two tests I took were negative, it sounds like I could very well be pregnant. So I am waiting another week then doing another HPT and going to the doctors to find out what is going on. I had thought that there was no chance anymore of being pregnant but I guess not. Wish me luck :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good luck hun


----------



## Ballerina

thanks :) :)


----------



## flutterbywing

good luck hun, remember to take the dancing easy for the time being just incase you are


----------



## Ballerina

I will, I usually have class monday-thursday, i take 10 1/2 hours a week, but I have been trying to skip but my parents are starting to get mad at me and so are my dance teachers :( How easy should I take it? Like, I know some exercise is good but I am not sure where the line is drawn


----------



## flutterbywing

Well obviously sit ups, and some stretches, would be totally out, you can carry on dancing, just be concious of what your doing if you get tired etc take a break

have a read of this https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-a-strenuous-dance-class-safe-during-pregnancy_2234.bc


----------



## Ballerina

Thank you so much for that, it was very very helpful!! I didn't know there was stuff like that written haha :) I appreciate it so much :)


----------



## pudgies

:) Just read your update :hugs: good luck! x


----------



## Ballerina

Thanksss :) :) :)


----------



## Ballerina

So I have been really sick to my stomach, just nauseous but not throwing up, but my parents and dance teachers both know that I have not been feeling well. I think my mom is catching on though, she is a Neonatal Nurse Practitioner so she is always around pregnant women and babies. She keeps saying how she is worried about my stomach and asking me all of these other questions, but I think at least she is getting me a dr. appt soon. I really am running out of excuses though to keep me from dancing full out. When I am in class, I get really hot and flushed and out of breath really easily :( Is there any way to get past that?


----------



## Ballerina

For the past 3 days, I have been having a twingy/pulling feeling in my lower stomach, below my belly button and I have no idea what it is? It doesnt hurt or feel like AF cramps, its just there and kind of annoying. Does anyone know the feeling that I am talking about?


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Ok only just caught this. It could be the sreching of the uterus to make room for baby. When was your last period? When are you testing again?


----------



## Ballerina

I think my last period was 2 weeks ago, but the way it turned out it seemed a lot like implantation bleeding. My usual 8 day period was only light blood for 2 days then brown discharge for 2 days and before that it was about 6 weeks ago, if im preg i would be around 5 weeks and my doctor told me to test again sometime this comming week


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Urg another tester to look out for, Lol. Well, it definately sounds like implantation bleeding to me tbh.... so in the mean time take it easyy, and update me when you find out for sure!


----------



## pudgies

Hey miss :) Even though i just spoke to you make sure you let me know when you find anything out!
+ Check out the new sig ;)


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww hun, you must be going outta your mind, it is really starting to sound like you might be PG if your last proper AF was 6 weeks ago and you ov'd late then it could have been too early to test last time you did, I hope you get an answer soon hunni!


----------



## KrisKitten

Aw hun sounds like ur on a real rollercoaster, good luck with ur test.
Lol it sounds like ull be happy/sad with either result now, 
focus on the happy :)
update us as soon as u know!! xxx


----------



## Ballerina

I knowww, its terrible!! I think I should try talkin to OH about it since I kinda left him in the dark. It all just seems so much more real now, like before I think it hadnt hit me, but now I just "feel" pregnant, if thats the right phrasing. I just really want to know haha, everytime I think about it, i get butterflies hahaa :) :) Wish me luck!


----------



## ashleyybabyy

well good luck hunn.
and trust me if you are, your parents will react better than you expect.


----------



## Ballerina

I am sure they would be alright, my mother is a Neonatal Nurse Practitioner so she is always around babies so maybe she would be alright. It would work out well too since I have a 2 year old brother at home, so he is just now outgrowing his crib and some of his baby stuff like his changing table so maybe things will work out. I just really wish I knew :( Its soooo stressful not knowing anything!!! And I have nothing to tell my dance teachers besides "I have a stomach virus" which is what I have been telling them for the past 2 weeks!!!! I get out of breath so quickly though!!! Its a mess right now but I know that no matter how things turn out, it will all be alright :) :)


----------



## pudgies

Omg sweetie i am soo bored out of my brains waiting!
I wish at least one of us got some news so something in my life was interesting.
I don't have to go to class until 3pm tomorrow so i'll be sat at home probs on BnB bored out of my witts again, still not knowing!

*Baby dust *


----------



## Ballerina

I sadly do have school tomorrow, but I get out at noon and then have nothing until 4!!!! The madness!! And the thing that I have is ballet and that is really probably not the smartest thing to be doing :/ grrr!!!!!! I really hope that you find out soon too!!!! Its terrible having to wait, like I really thought that my wait was over when I started AF butttttt then AF disappeared really quickly!!!!! :dohh: I think I am going to try to call my doctor again soon since I havent been able to get my parents to get me an appt :( Wish me luckkkkk :happydance:


----------



## pudgies

Good luck :)
Argh well I'll just send you lots of facebook messages tomorrow if i get too bored to stop me from going insane.

Nice sig btw ;) **BabyDust**


----------



## Ballerina

Haha certainly, chatting always makes time go by quicker! :hugs:


----------



## teeniestep

I'm going through something similar, i'm bleeding at the moment... My last AF was only two weeks ago so god knows whats happening.
I've had what i thought was implantation bleeding for the last couple of months, so I'm going to get myself checked out asap.
If you aren't pregnant, definately get yourself checked out & get bloods done etc. etc. :)


xx


----------



## Ballerina

I def will, I am scared that if I am not PG then something is really wrong to be causing all this mess. I think I have been hoping to be PG just cuz im scared of what else it could be...and ive really gotten used to the idea of having a baby not to mention all the signs and symptoms that have been plaguing my life hahaa I think that no matter how things turn out, it will all be ok :) :) :)


----------



## teeniestep

Ballerina said:


> I def will, I am scared that if I am not PG then something is really wrong to be causing all this mess. I think I have been hoping to be PG just cuz im scared of what else it could be...and ive really gotten used to the idea of having a baby not to mention all the signs and symptoms that have been plaguing my life hahaa I think that no matter how things turn out, it will all be ok :) :) :)


I feel the EXACT same! I think theres something wrong, like i won't be able to have babies in the future, don't know if i'm just being silly or it's serious. I'm that worried that i thought the lining of my womb was coming out before, like the skin bit.. :shrug: xx


----------



## Ballerina

Oh nooo, well I hope that we all find out soon so we can be put out of our miseries!! *baby dust to all*


----------



## KrisKitten

Forgive my stupidity haha:) but what does NSSB stnd for?
iv been trying to work it out for ages now.....i feel so silly lol xxx


----------



## Ballerina

haha Pudgies and I decided that since we are unsure about whether or not we are PG and that we would be due around the same time, we would be Not So Sure Bumps haha :)


----------



## KrisKitten

Ballerina said:


> haha Pudgies and I decided that since we are unsure about whether or not we are PG and that we would be due around the same time, we would be Not So Sure Bumps haha :)

:haha:
excellent
thanks for clearing that up :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Ballerina

hahaha no problem :)


----------



## Ballerina

Ok so I thought that the twinges had gone away which i was happy for at first, but then i got kind of worried, but then they came back and are twingy-er than ever haha. It is such an odd sensation, kind of like pinching or poking and pressure and all sorts of nonsense, does anyone know the feeling im talkin about?


----------



## pudgies

Yes I know just what your talking about, like someone's lightly pressing their finger on your uterus, it's weird, i've got that feeling right now, it doesn't hurt, it just makes me aware of that area, when normally i wouldn't be!

I've had light cramps today for about 5 mins too! Arghh! 25days since AF was meant to arrive now! 

Hope your doing okay at school! I'm soooo bored hehe!


----------



## Ballerina

So my day started off with a bang! I didnt even come close to sleeping through the night, I woke up FOUR times cuz I had to pee so badly :/ It was ridiculous haha then When I was getting ready for school, I had just finished goin pee once again and was gettin dressed when I started leaking! (sorry, this may be wayyyy tmi) but like, I had wayyy to much cm, like enough that I had to wear a pad all day :/ Plus the twinges are still there...ach!


----------



## Esque

When can you test by the way?


----------



## Ballerina

Probably whenever, but i was just going to head over to the doctors as soon as I can instead of spending more money on HPTs. I think that I am just going to tell my mom that I want the DEPO shot so I can get an OB/GYN appt, that way if they test and its BFP I can talk to them about it and if its BFN, ill just get the shot, find out what's wrong with me, and be on my way


----------



## Esque

From personal experience I wouldn't get the shot! It ran out a few months before I got pregnant, and I was SO ill on it, it was horrific. :cry:


----------



## Ballerina

Oh boo! See the trouble with the pill, I was on it for a while when I was 16 and I kept forgetting to take it, so everytime that I would have to restart it, I would be sick every night for about a week and I missed the pills so often that I was tossing my cookies at least twice a month, so I finally gave up on it becuase I wasnt sexually active, just trying to get less cramps and a shorter period. Well I stayed off of it and then made the mistake of having unprotected sex......sooo maybe there are some other options? I just dont knowwwww haha


----------



## Ballerina

My OB/GYN called me today with another payment option, she told me that I could come in for a free PG test and then we would figure out what is going on from there. I freaked out...I couldn't tell you why, but my heart started racing and I started crying. I think I am just super petrified that it is going to come back negative. I have been trying not to let everything convince me, but I know that I already love the little bean and would be stricken if I found out he/she was not there. I feel really stupid becuase today was probably my only opportunity to go since my parents were both gone. Sigh, the symptoms continue to get worse. I couldn't sleep last night, my hips, legs, and back hurt. I have been soakin thru my panty liners because of all the CM, I feel like I am leaking! Then today, I completely lost it...I dont eat any meat but chicken and havent for 4 years because I find it cruel (personal choice, sorry meat eaters) and I only eat the chicken due to the fact that I got sick from not eating enough protein and was given an ultimatum. Well today, my mom knowingly let me get a bowl of stir-fry and start eating it when she knew that we were out of chicken and what I was really eating was pork....needless to say, I cried for a good while. People laugh at me, but I am seriously losing it, my emotions are to their peak and I can't shake these feelings that make me want to scream/cry/laugh all at once :( My stomach is twinging pretty badly now, sometimes it feels like ive been doin situps, sometimes like AF cramps (though AF would not be due until mid Feb), and most of the time like someone is stretching my insides or poking me with a needle from the bottom of my belly button down to my girly areas. I know I am being irrational and silly, but I am just terrified of dealing with the outcome. I want to tell OH and I can't do that either, I am afraid it will come back BFN and I will be made out to be a drama queen who just wants attention and lose his respect :'( Please help me out :( I feel like crying even more everyday when my pants get tighter and tighter, even my stretch pants feel tight and suffocating :(


----------



## Ballerina

sorry, that was obnoxiously long, I lost track of what I was typing :dohh:


----------



## KrisKitten

all i can say is
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
hope u get ur BFP hun xxxxx


----------



## Ballerina

Thank you so much for making it through that rant! I really hope that I get my BFP too :( I mean, if its not that, then what on earth could it be?? I have researched all of the other causes of the symptoms I have been having and it is absolutely no help :( Almost every thing is linked to the early pregnancy symptoms...sigh...any ideas on what it could be if not the love of my life?


----------



## KrisKitten

im (very uneducated -i had none lol) o, it does sound like it to me.
And dw im 1 of the worst for long whingy rants on this site, sorry ur feelin so rough hun.
Hope u find out soon! xxxx


----------



## Justagirlxx

Hey I just noticed you were still commenting on this post. It could be false pregnancy or psycological. :( this happened to me before also, i had every symptom but wasn't pregnant. the odds of you being pregnant are minimal with a negative test still :( just trying to be realistic, its probably happening because you really want to be pregnant. but you are young and could probably easily conceive if you want to, even this month :) 

But I dont think thats a good idea at all unless you and your BF talk about it because he might want you to get an abortion and that would be extremely hard to deal with...

Good luck!


----------



## Ballerina

I thought that my chances were pretty low too, but I talked to my doctor and she said that there is still a pretty good chance of it but who knows? I did however start getting symptoms before I even considered pregnancy, it was my sister who actually brought it to my attention, but as time went on, i went from not wanting a BFP to wanting a BFP so maybe that could just be psychological? The stomach twinges and CM though, I dont know how that could be...I didn't even know the stomach twinges existed until I started getting them and searched for what it could be and the CM, well I could either be ovulating and just having super abnormal amounts of discharge the likes of which I have never seen (ie dripping down my legs bad) or bump. Thank you so much for your input, tbh I am always afraid that things will just be in my head...if its true that that is the case, there went a good 3 weeks of my life to stress, worry, and dreams :/


----------



## Justagirlxx

I know I didn't want to sound too pessimistic but just wanted to tell you because the same exact thing happened to me...I think it was because I wanted to be pregnant so bad!! Have you gotten a blood test yet? That will tell you and you'll be %100 sure, then knowing for sure without a doubt will make you feel sooo much better. Try to get a blood test and good luck!


----------



## dontworry

Hey Ballerina, I am in almost the exact same situation as you. I'm 19, I have the symptoms, I've done 7 hpts!! (all negative), and I went to Planned Parenthood, but they told me it was negative as well (wouldn't do a blood test because I didn't have an appt.). I really do wish I were pregnant, but it's not likely that I'll actually try for a kid quite yet if I'm not pregnant. But I've gotten so used to the idea of taking the prenatals every morning, and hugging my stomach (half in pain, half in affection lol). My last period was in December and I was half afraid that this whole thing was in my brain (hysterical pregnancy). I didn't want to tell anyone about it because if it is just stress related or whatever, I'd look so stupid... :( I get so excited talking to other moms, and my best friend is 12 weeks pregnant. She's praying that I'm pregnant just so we can do this together, but I'm soo afraid that it's just nothing. Grr! So as you can tell, I'm feeling much of the same things you are. On the other hand, my fiance is aware of everything and has been a great help in making me feel better, but I don't really think he understands. He's more excited about having unprotected sex if I'm pregnant, than the rest of it lol. Anywho, I'm waiting for my next period to come along, and if it's a no-show, I'm demanding a blood test at PP (I'm uninsured at the moment, so I can't go to a doctor). 

If you ever want to talk, just email me or PM or something. Maybe we can help each other out? :)


----------



## Ballerina

Yeah I just wish I knew what to do, I will keep trying to talk my mom into a doctors appointment. And like I said, I know how some of the symptoms could all be in my head (ie headache, nausea, etc) but how can your body fake things you didnt know about (ie twinges, pulling, cm) grrr


----------



## pudgies

Hey sweet :)
Hope everything gets sorted soon :hugs:
remember to keep me updated!
Really hope you get yourself a BFP and I will send you my facebook NSBB updates :dance:


----------



## babyobrien

Maybe you are pregnant, maybe not. A test will tell you for definate. In the meantime, don't read up on pregnancy symptoms (as you will start imaginging them and you will think they are occuring) and stay off the forums - it will only makeit worse if it comes back a BFN.


----------



## dontworry

Bodies are very weird things... I don't know how they cause symptoms if nothing is truly happening to your body. I'm just waiting for my next period to come along before I do anything else, but I'm still treating my body as if it were pregnant, just in case. Have you been taking prenatals or at least a daily vitamin? They're pretty cheap (only $4 for 100 at Walmart). But anywho - I hope your mom takes you to the doctor and whatnot, hopefully we both figure out what the heck our bodies are doing.


----------



## Ballerina

I haven't been taking vitamins but I have been eating healthy, drinking lots of water, getting sleep, and takin it easy at my dance classes. I will probably wait until when my next AF is due as well, just so I wont feel stupid if it comes and Ive been super freaking out.


----------



## dontworry

I'm in the same mindset as you - don't wanna feel silly if I've been freaking over nothing. Mine should be here in about 8-10 days... that seems so long to me, but there's really nothing else for me to do. I wish I could just see a doctor about it, but I can't afford it as I've already got a stack of medical bills to pay that equals over $2000. Yuck. :( 
Anywho - it'd be cool if you could find some vitamins to take, even daily woman's multi-vitamins would be good. I really hope you find out soon, and that you get the results you're hoping to get. :)


----------



## Xrachybabex

The feeling in your stomach was my 2nd symtn i noticed it was like the botton of my tummy was just like bubbleing up and down it was funny the 1st was a lil bak ache on the left of my bak only very lil bit of my bak n am now almost 10 week gone:) gud luk x


----------



## Ballerina

Thanks, i havent been on in days!! Ive been trying to take everyones advice and stay off of BnB and stop reading up on symptoms and such. Ive been trying to convince myself that I am not pregnant at all just because I dont want to get psychological symptoms or be super disappointed if I get a BFN...well for the most part it is working, but what has remained 100% is the bloating (at the top of my list), it is so bad my pants hurt to button, Ive become super selfconcious, and even if I eat next to nothing that day, I will bloat so big it hurts. And its not just me either, the other day, me and my twin sis went out to eat at a japanese steak house (amazingggg haha) and I ate about half my food and later, my sis looks at me and goes "holy shit, you are getting fat!" and she was dead serious :( Niceee. And then numbers 2 and 3 on my list are the tummy twinges and back aches, I use the heating pad on my back almost everynight lately. and then the rest carries on as a super amount of CM still (for the past week in a half-2 weeks), sometimes nauseous, not eating as much some times and eating like a down right pig the others haha, and then Ive been moody as hell. I have had probably the best weekend ever (well 4 days really) We got about a foot of snow here, which is a super big deal cuz we never get snow and I went sledding and had picnics in the snow with OH, my sis, and his sis. It was an AMAZING 4 days and then tonight, my parents were making me cry over stupid things so I went out to dinner with OH and proceeded to cry in front of him because I was getting that feeling where you dont know whether to laugh/cry/scream/yell and we were talking about all sorts of things that were just over the top stupid that upset me, and then I am fine again now. If I am PG though, today will be 6 weeks  I guess we will find out around Feb. 12th when AF either shows or not. Thanks for everyones help and support!


----------



## dontworry

I'm reading your entry with my mouth open, because it's been EXACTLY, identical to what I've been experiencing. Bloating has been awful, I was walking around my mom's house last night with my pants unbuttoned because my stomach hurt when I buttoned them. I've been moody hardcore... had the same thing the past three days where I just feel like crying because of nothing. :( I really hope you find out soon. I should know by the 9th at the latest. Wish I had your strength to stay off of BnB though.  Ironically, it takes my mind off of myself! Best wishes!


----------



## Ballerina

I am so glad that you know what I am talking about haha :) yeahh, OH was telling me how exciting it would be to have kids with me someday (and the thing is, he told me he wants kids as soon as humanly possible, it would just be bad to actually TRY right now, hes 21 and im 18) and I didnt say a word to him because I dont want to end up faking him out ya know? Oh and I have also been peeing like crazyyyy but I kind of do that anyways from time to time haha so I can really judge that one. I dont know if you know or not, but when you are ovulating, how long does the increased CM usually last?


----------



## dontworry

I think it just lasts through ovulation, but I have no idea. I truthfully have never paid attention much to how much "leaking" I do, lmao, but lately it's been a bit. We got out of the movies and I thought I'd started my period because I felt all wet. But nooo, no period, just a bunch of... well, you know. Lmao. My OH and I have been planning to start trying for kids next year, actually, because we both want a baby really bad. We're planning on getting married April of next year (hopefully!), which will still work out if I have a baby now, cause I'd be due around September 16th. BUT I don't want to get carried away with how excited I'd be, because I don't want to be depressed if I'm not! 

Back to the symptoms thing, I've been peeing a lot as well, and I only used to pee so much because I drank a lot of caffeine, but now I drink 0 caffeine and I'm still peeing a lot. May be because I've just been increasingly thirsty and drink tons of water all day, though.


----------



## trashit

the mind is a very powerful thing, its not your body that actually has the symptoms. I stopped a period once for three weeks because i thought i was pregnant, infact i was convinced, i had all the symptoms as well but then it was strange i just relaxed one day and thought i dont want to be pregnant, im too young and bham! It came! It was like wishful hoping. If its what you girlies want i hope to god you get a bfp but the other girls are right, its best to stay away from seeing bumps and babies and definitely google! Just try relaxing, get your mind out of 'pregnant' mode and try thinking to yourself that youre not, good luck xx


----------



## dontworry

trashit said:


> Just try relaxing, get your mind out of 'pregnant' mode and try thinking to yourself that youre not, good luck xx

That's exactly what I'm doing.  I've basically convinced myself that all of the "symptoms" I'm having right now are just my period symptoms, and it's true that they're almost identical to them. I always get bloated before a period, albeit usually right before. I'll probably start here in a few days, but even if I do I'd like to stick around BnB so that I can learn more, especially with my best friend being pregnant and paranoid. :) Hoping to get into some sort of career having to do with babies, maybe teen moms as well!


----------



## trashit

but i have to say it plays on my mind every so often as to whether that was a late period or a mc... Im the most regular person in the world so when my period didnt happen i went into overdrive. I was tested four times, once at family planning, 2 hpts and once at the hospital but all were negative. I was in limbo like you are now but i was so convinced i was pregnant, i just 'felt it'. Anyway when the period came it was the heaviest period i'd ever had in my life, i was in the bath but had to get out bc i nearly passed out from the pain, i was laying in bed crying in agony literally just keeled over, and my period pains usually were just sluggish dull ones. The blood was so heavy too, i had to change my usual super tampons to the next one up and even then i had to change often. The blood was filled with clots... It was like how i imagine a mc to be but my mum said it was just heavy because id not had one in three weeks so itd built up. Id been acting as though i was pregnant like you ladies and not drinking but around the time of when implantation should have been occuring i was in hospital pumped up to the eyeballs with different drugs (i had quincies in my throat) so it plays on my mind as to whether that caused a mc? I dunno :shrug: ive never told anyone this before but just talking about it then made me think again..xx


----------



## dontworry

Kinda sounds like it. :( Might make sense with the drugs from the hospital being in you and whatnot, and obviously you probably didn't tell them or know "Hey, I might be pregnant" or whatever... wow. That would be sad! I've been in tons of pain during periods but never crying or keeled over in pain or anything. And I usually have heavy periods but never heavy enough to have to change them every hour or anything. 
We will never know. :( At least you've got a healthy bubs on the way, right? :) Your bump is precious.


----------



## trashit

yeh i know im so glad i have him :) just plays on my mind from time to time, if that was a baby then im mummy to an angel baby too? And the baby would have been due around now bc it was the month before i actually was pregnant. I know we shouldnt live thinking what if but it frustrates me thats all :shrug: and yeah i didnt think to say i mite be pg bc it was around the time my period was due so i had no idea at all.. But i needed the drugs to get better anyway so i dont think they could have not given me them :shrug: anyhoo i have Ordi now :) i wish you ladies all the best!! xx


----------



## dontworry

trashit said:


> But i needed the drugs to get better anyway so i dont think they could have not given me them :shrug: anyhoo i have Ordi now :) i wish you ladies all the best!! xx

I agree. :) Thanks!


----------



## Ballerina

Thank you so much, both of you. It has been a real big help. I have in fact done my absolute best to convince myself that I am not but somehow it still finds a way to linger in the back of my mind. I will be finding out around Feb. 12th and I will be back when that happenss!!! Wish my luck and lots of baby dust!! <3


----------

